# Mystery coffee mark 9



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

At the risk of spoiling the fun.... Has anyone tried this? Any feedback?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Got some resting at the moment...


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Had a flat white yesterday and got chocolate with a nice acidity just coming through in the background. Had an espresso today and it was sweet and rich with milk chocolate digestives and a nice balanced fruity acidity I'm tempted to try to describe as white grape but I'm terrible at identifying fruit flavours so I'll just describe it as not citric.


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm even worse at tasting flavours but all I can say is my flat whites over the last few days have been bloody lovely, even with my SGP!


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

Just ordered a kg along with some other beans. Will report back!

Andy


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Enjoying it in the Cafflano today at work - lots of chocolate in there. No bitterness at all. Yet to have as espresso though.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Also ordered a kilo.....I loved the mk8, looking forward to this


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Drank nearly a kilo of this. I find it quite enjoyable but it is not in the same league as 8......glad I still have a stash! That said, I doubt you will find many better beans in that price category


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

What happens if I fall in love with one of the mystery beans and they move onto the next #?

Will I ever be able to get it again?

Or will it just be a case of better to have loved and lost than to never have loved atall?


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Been having this for the last 2 days...... agree its not quite in the same league as the mk8, but its still very gluggable

Its has a lovely creamy mouthfeel, yet its surprisingly light/bright for compass and it has an almost aromatic aftertaste (early in the bag it was almost bubblegummy).

Havent settled on a ratio yet as its been tasting good both long and short.....


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Agree @jj-x-ray. Not quite as good as their cherry cherry offering but still worth getting a couple of kilos in the freezer before they run out


----------



## hitmananders (Aug 16, 2018)

Has anyone tried this with a filter? What kind of roast is it? Highly tempted as I'm a little skint this week.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I've had it in the cafflano, it's a medium roast and seemed to work well


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Ahhhh bubblegummy might be a good descriptor.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

For anyone who has had this or using it, who long are you leaving it to de-gas?

I got a kilo and it was roasted 1 week ago (13th), just pulled a couple of shots and massive amounts of crema so I'm thinking it may be too soon?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I think I gave it 4 days. It stales quicker than the mk 8 and imo is better finished by around 20-25 days.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

Rob1 said:


> I think I gave it 4 days. It stales quicker than the mk 8 and imo is better finished by around 20-25 days.


I missed out on the Mark 8 but that's good to know, thanks.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Mk 8 was still good after 30 days but started declining around then.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Rob1 said:


> Mk 8 was still good after 30 days but started declining around then.


Found some Mk8 in the cupboard (in an airtight can) that was over a year old a couple of months ago. While no longer at it's best, it still tasted ok & surprisingly produced good crema. I was fully expecting to use it for sink shots (post chemical backflush or descaling) but ended up drinking it all.


----------



## DNA (Jan 17, 2013)

hitmananders said:


> Has anyone tried this with a filter? What kind of roast is it? Highly tempted as I'm a little skint this week.


Also really curious about this.

Also how dark is it?

Edit: sorry just noticed Jacko mentioning that is a medium.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Just ordered a kg of this Mystery 9 and New the roaster so looking forward to trying these.

Some lovely descriptions there


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

Mark 10 is up.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Just bought a kilo. Was disappointed with the mk9 by the end of the bag. Hopefully the mk10 can match the mk8.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Just digging into my first Mystery coffee and it's No 9 but heard loads of good things about Mystery 8.

Will defo be getting into No10 just hope there's plenty feedback.


----------

